# Peroneus brevis and peroneus longus tendon repair HELP!!



## mindyanna (May 4, 2011)

I am having a hard time finding a code to represent the procedure our podiatrist performed.  Here is the operative report for that portion of the surgery.  

"Peroneus brevis, peroneus longus tendon repair: A Breezemont was performed with multiple incisions on the lateral ankle into the peroneus brevis and peroneus longus tendons.  This was performed with a 25-gauge spinal needle and multiple 25 percutaneous incisions were made on the peroneus brevis and peroneus longus tendons.  This allowed for repair of chronic peroneal tendinitis on both the brevis and longus."

Is there anyone out there that can suggest a code to represent this?  The only percutaneous tendon repair out there is for the achilles tendon (27650) which is not what he did.  Should I use an unlisted code?

He also performed an ankle arthroscopy with synovectomy & debridement of the joint as well as a core decompression of the talus.  

I need help asap!

Thanks!


----------



## preserene (May 7, 2011)

Multiple incisions were made on the peroneus muscles -brevis and longus. That means it was an open procedure.
I would think of 27675 - Repair ,dislocating peroneal tendons without fibular  osteotomy


----------



## mindyanna (Jun 20, 2011)

preserene said:


> Multiple incisions were made on the peroneus muscles -brevis and longus. That means it was an open procedure.
> I would think of 27675 - Repair ,dislocating peroneal tendons without fibular  osteotomy


Thank you for your help!


----------



## cpccpma (Jun 20, 2011)

I would look at 27659 x 2 unless the diagnosis was dislocating tendons.


----------

